# Mfw: Oppa Gungman Style and Space Jam share the exact same key



## BORTZ (Sep 22, 2012)

For those who dont believe me...
http://soundcloud.com/jhlodin/oppa-spacejam-style


----------



## Gahars (Sep 23, 2012)

...there are not enough words in the English language for me to adequately express my gratitude.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 23, 2012)

12/5 would like again.


OPPA OPPA JORDAN STYLE


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh I've seen this! It was on Youtube, called Slam Style by the PSY City DJs.

Two songs that are constantly mashed with other songs being mashed together is kind of funny, you know.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 24, 2012)

Oppan GameJam style is better AND it is the EOFcast episode 1 theme.


----------

